# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Essilor Progressive Lens Identifier

## deecoco

Does anyone know where I can find a Essilor Progressive Lens Identifier Chart? I seem to remember seeing a link posted here somewhere but cant find it now.

----------


## Fezz

Check www.laramyk.com

or maybe this will get you there= www.laramyk.com/learn/pal_chart.html 

There is a thread from KeithBenjamin on down this page forum(maybe pg#2) that directs you there. 

Good luck.

----------


## deecoco

Thanks.... thats the one I was looking for!! great!

----------


## Jim

http://www.advanceoptical.com/downlo...tifier2005.pdf
Download from here

----------


## gemstone

I like this one
http://www.thelensguru.com/identifiers.php

----------


## Jacqui

I was going to make a rather rude comment, but I won't. :)

----------


## NavyChief

> http://www.advanceoptical.com/downlo...tifier2005.pdf
> Download from here


That's the 2005 edition and lots of it is outdated.

This is a better link and you can see what the Essilor Accolade/Accolade Freedom identifiers are.  These are the WM lenses used.

----------


## Judy Canty

The original post is from March 2007.

----------


## Thumbs

> That's the 2005 edition and lots of it is outdated.
> 
> This is a better link and you can see what the Essilor Accolade/Accolade Freedom identifiers are. These are the WM lenses used.


Where's the link?

----------


## au

Chec this up :

http://thelensguru.com/index.php

http://www.accoladelenses.com/Welcome/index.html

Hope this help !

:cheers:

----------

